
Things you may not know about jQuery - nreece
http://james.padolsey.com/javascript/things-you-may-not-know-about-jquery/
======
releasedatez
Here's a pretty good jQuery reference app (it's a little bit out of date).
<http://visualjquery.com/>

~~~
jacquesm
that link alone made todays HN visit worthwhile, thank you so much.

~~~
releasedatez
welcome,glad I can help

